# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  La Cartomagia de 2º Orden - Luis García

## mnlmato

Quería hacer referencia a unos escritos que se están publicando en el blog de "Tertulias Mágicas Granadinas", por Luis García y el cuál trata la Cartomagia de 2º Orden.

Echadle un vistazo porque se habla de lo que está por llegar, en qué consiste la magia y de cómo lograrla.

Espero que lo disfrutéis TERTULIAS MAGICAS GRANADINAS: DOCE CLAVES PARA UN MANIFIESTO: LA CARTOMAGIA DE SEGUNDO ORDEN.(por Luis Garcia)*Continuacion

P.D. La teoría sirve para cualquier rama del ilusionismo... lo puse en cartomagia porque trata la baraja simbólica

----------


## Luis Vicente

Curioso y algo esotérico, por mi parte el desarrollo de esta teoría se lo dejaré por completo a Luis García, a él va muy bien esta línea de pensamiento.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo no pienso opinar sin conocer del todo como va el asunto.

 De momento me resulta interesante aunque en algunas cosas no estoy de acuerdo. Pero hasta que no vea más desarrollo de la misma (si la expone en su totalidad) no puedo tener una opinión formada.

----------


## Moss

Con todos los respetos para el Maestro Luis García: Me parece un tocho infumable.

Soy asiduo lector de este Blog de las Tertulias; estaba leyendo la primera parte de este enlace que nos deja mnlmato, _"buff,... no sé lo que fuman en Granada, pero debe ser bueno..."_, pensé. Pero es que la segundaaaaa... "madrecita, madrecita; que me quede como estaba". 

Creo sinceramente que se nos está yendo la cabeza. Eidan ¿y tú quieres más?, yo aún estoy digiriendo las Acciones en Tránsito, las Acciones Sedal y las Pistas Falsas. En este tipo de corrientes yo no navego, me bajo del barco antes de subir.

Se me olvidaba. Un juegazo en manos del Gran Luis García. El enlace es del blog de Manuel Montes; con su permiso Maestro: Cartoilusionismo: Luis García en las Tertulias Granadinas

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Pues precisamente en el blog de Manu Montes tenéis un artículo sobre la cartomagia de segundo orden, y opiniones personales de él: Cartoilusionismo: Cartomagia de 2º orden ¿Preparado para la evolución?


Respecto a los pensamientos de Luis García, pienso que irán saliendo poco a poco, hay muuuuucho que rascar, pero poco a poco.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Solo es por discutir un poco, no por fastidiar a Luis, al que he visto algunas veces en las primeras asistencias al Escorial, pero no lo conozco como persona. Y como esto es un foro para distraerse…
Leyendo (no muy profundamente) las dos partes, a primera vista encuentro que parte de premisas inalcanzables, que son quimeras:
Eso del arquero Zen que da en el blanco sin apuntar... bonito. ¿Acaso hay algún arquero Zen que haya ganado alguna olimpiada sin apuntar? Bueno, y ya sin arcos, ni flechas... será con el pensamiento.
Otro planteamiento inicial: 
Dice: "Introducimos la noción de *Técnica Inexistente*, que es indetectable porque en realidad no existe" Suena bonito, pero es otro planteamiento onírico, surrealista. No se refiere a que parce que no existe, sino que es inexistente.
Leed el original, contad lo que opináis. Estoy totalmente abierto a que me lleven la contraria y a aprender algo más.
Seguro que hay una explicación para esto.

----------


## Nadir

Tampoco me parece que estos artículos sean tan innovadores. La mayoría son ideas simples o ideas ya conocidas puestas con un lenguaje farragoso y artificial con referencias  matemáticas y esotéricas. Esto choca con la idea que siempre he tenido de que alguien que domina realmente algo es capaz de explicarlo de forma simple (en este caso tal vez Luis García no quiera).
Además coincido con Luis Vicente en que hay algunas frases sin sentido por irreales. ¿Serán licencias poéticas? Puede, pero creo que en artículos de este tipo no vienen al caso. De cualquier forma, al leer los artículos me han venido a la cabeza los clásicos ensayos posmodernistas cuya filosofía no comparto.

----------


## luis_bcn

pues yo desde mi punto de vista y desde mi punto de pillar los textos que me suelo perder mucho , pienso lo mismo que moos ( ayer se lo comentaba a eidan ) no pude acabar de leerlo.
un abrazo

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Hablando con Manu Montes por chat del tema, me estuvo comentando lo siguiente. Copio la parte de la conversación de su respuesta, bajo su autorización:

"Es cierto que el lenguaje es a veces poco entendible. Es necesario haber leído y estudiado mucho a Luis García, e incluso conocerlo, para entender por dónde van muchas de sus disertaciones. Pero lo importante de esto es entresacar y rescatar lo realmente interesante y que puede aportar mucho. En su visión personal está, por ejemplo, el que se utilice otro sentido en las cartas, otorgando preferencia a su símbolo antes que a su función principal actual, que son para jugar, principalmente al póker. Se convertirían así casi en una baraja de tarot. O dar más importancia al aspecto realmente "mágico" como aparente experiencia mágica real. Pero al margen, lo importante es lo que estas ideas pueden aportar, pues entre todas ellas hay muchas que realmente suponen una visión de la cartomagia muy avanzada, al margen del aspecto esotérico, que él le da. Por ejemplo, el concepto de técnica inexistente es el que se transciende a ella, formando parte del conjunto de acciones y del que parece que no existe, apoyado por la normalidad condicionada y la soltura despistante. Ascanio divulgó esto y es seguir su camino. Esto habría que desarrollarlo pues entramos ya a debatir sobre el manejo y la naturalidad y requiere mucho desarrollo, pero la idea base es esa. (Muchas veces no es llegar a, sino partir de).

Las esferas de ordenaciones es una forma simbólica de llamar a la gran cantidad de posibilidades que tiene la orenaciónde la baraja a partir de su orden natural, estudios ya iniciados con la mnemónica y con el Rito de Iniciación (cuyo valor metafórico es mucho).

Otro ejemplo es la teoría de Acoplamientos. El acto mágico se fundiría en un todo entre los juegos y rutinas, más que una simple sucesión de juegos uno detrás de otro, apoyándose tanto en método, como efecto y emociones. Este camino también está ya iniciado y Camilo nos enseña parte de esto en su conferencia sobre construcción de rutinas (se introducirían términos como guión metafórico, guión técnico, etc.)

El otorgarle más sentidos y direcciones a las cartas, abre puertas a más efectos y formas de enfocar nuevos juegos y métodos.
El análisis de la matriz estructural de las técnicas hace que una simple ténica llegue a tener decenas de variantes y con funciones diferentes, como por ejemplo con el culebreo, llevándolo hasta aplicaciones creo que hasta ahora muy poco vistas.

La organización del espacio escénico, asignatura algo olvidada y de la que nos podemos beneficiar mucho.
Y además todo esto conlleva un cierto cambio de miras, ya que la cartomagia se eleva a un elemento artístico y transmisor que puede incluso llegar a cambiar consciencias con su mensaje, pero eso son otras historias. Y esto ya se inició hace muchos años y muchos lo siguen.

Todo esto se está debatiendo y trabajando y el desarrollo y análisis de sus puntos así como la aportación o variación de algunos otros. Esperamos ver los resultados poco a poco."

Puede que esto aclare un poco las cosas.

PD: Cuando Luis García habla del arquero Zen, no quiere decir que puedas acertar sin disparar, literalmente. Es parte de la filosofía zen, el hecho de tener tan interiorizada una acción, una técnica, etc, sin tener que pensarlo para hacerlo. Sale solo porque es parte de nosotros, no hace falta apuntar para acertar, porque disparas sin pensar. Viene del "el zen en el arte de tiro con arco". Gabriel Moreno expone esta forma de pensamiento, y la hace suya a la hora de concebir la ejecución técnica.

----------


## luis_bcn

buen aporte luis,una pregunta ,en alicante magico mientras comiamos hablando con gea le comentaba a angelijiks ,gabi,davy,yo ,que un mago ( creo que es gabriel moreno ) no lo se seguro ,que vivia en una casa a las afueras de .zaragoza :Confused: ? basaba la magia en el zen ,digamos que era capaz de hacer una faro por rifleo ( una a una ) pero si le decias que de dos en dos o de tres en tres tambien te las hacia , segun la filosofia zen el se sentia carta digamos.
p.d: mas o menos era asi la conversacion y la verdad es que estuvo bastante entretenida ,pero que venga angelijiks y la explique mejor ya que el queria ir a ver a este mago y encerrarse en su casa ,xD

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Ese del que hablábais era Gabriel Moreno.

----------


## Moss

Gracias por el esfuerzo Luis. Un abrazo zen. 

Aquí en Galicia nos mola lo "zen...", sobre todo si acaba en "...tollo". Pero bueno, la cultura que más triunfa es la "per..". Per-cebe. Que buenos están carallo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues... bien.
 Pero yo sigo sin ver dónde está lo nuevo. auqneu cómo no me sé toda su teoría pues...

 Será que he leído poco o he leído mucho, según se mire, pero la mayoría de lo que expone lo encuentras en multitud de libros esotéricos y revistas tipo "Más Allá". No lo digo para desprestigiar, no es eso. Vamos a ver, es que muchas veces me sorprendo cuando la gente habla de algo como novedad cuando lleva escrito años (tipo el Código Da vinci, muchas de las teorías allí expuestas las tengo en revistas de hace más de 30 años, ¿murió Jesús en Cachemira?)

 La baraja normal, de a pie, a sido siempre usada por los tarotistas como otra parte de tarot, los arcanos menores. Pero eso ha sido siempre, los gitanos hace 200 años la usaban así. Y Magos y alquimistas del tipo Hermés Trimegisto, Paracelso o Marie Leonormand, siempre han usado entre sus estudios (sus cábalas jejeje) la baraja como símbolo.

¿Mezclar esto con el zen? bueno, ¿porqué no?, aunque es extraño, porque el esoterismo se basa en Fe y el zen en Creencia.

Yo por eso dije, que hasta que no leyera todo (si puedo, bien por encontrarlo, no poder comprarlo o lo que sea) no podía tener formada una opinión a favor o en contra.

----------


## Nadir

LuisJOlmedo, a pesar de lo que diga Manuel Montes, sigo pensando que la mayoría de conceptos que aparecen están ya muy vistos. La 'técnica inexistente' ya se cita en el Erdnase, cuando éste habla de una técnica ejecutada de forma que el observador más agudo no solo no  la detecte sino que ni siquiera sospeche: '...such a manner that the most critical observer would not even suspect, let alone detect, the action' en la versión que yo poseo. Para conseguirlo habla de la perfección, la naturalidad, etc... Vernon también habla de estas cosas, y de una forma mucho más comprensible. ¿Qué hay de nuevo en lo que propone Luis García? Y así con la mayoría de cosas que aparecen.

Me sigue pareciendo lo de siempre pero escrito con un lenguaje algo pedante, farragoso y poco comprensible. No aporta nada nuevo y además es muy espeso.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Nadir y Eida, aquí creo que se entienden mal las cosas. Más que proponer y decir "cosas nuevas", DESARROLLA ideas en profundidad, y con esto sí que se podría llegar a sacar cosas nuevas. Hombre, si todo es obvio y natural como la naturalidad, la técnica inexistente... porqué todavía no llega a cumplirse? Como digo, pienso que más que el crear cosas, está profundizando, a un nivel muy muy profundo. Y como ya he dicho, a partir de aquí pienso que sí que se podrían llegar a avances novedosos.

Y esto es al margen y una opinión personal, y con lo cual no quiero generar la más mínima polémica. Creo que se debería hablar con un poco más de respeto de, en este caso, Luis García. Pienso que de una persona que ha influenciado la cartomagia española de la forma que lo ha hecho mucho más de lo que podemos imaginarnos, merece como mínimo un poco de respeto, sea cual sea la manera en la que escribe, habla o vive. No deja de ser un maestro de los grandes.

----------


## Luis Vicente

No te ofendas Luis, también ciriticamos (en su acepción de opinar) las pistas falsas de Juan, de la magia ficcional, y de otras cosas. Así con lo que dice uno y otro vamos aprendiendo entre todos, eso sí, hay que opinar siempre desde el respeto y más cuando no conocemos bien sus ideas, como es el caso. Los que estáis más con él prodrías aclarar esas dudas que nos surgen. Además el foro es más entretenido y enriquecedor.

----------


## Nadir

Luis,

creo que en ningún momento he faltado el respeto a Luis García. Ni siquiera he criticado sus ideas en general, he criticado dos artículos que he leído. Y de igual forma que tú bien dices que profundizar en las cosas hace que éstas avancen, el avance también se produce por la reflexión y la crítica.

Si un texto me parece farragoso y poco innovador, acaso ¿no puedo decirlo? ¿Supone una falta de respeto al autor del texto?
Por otro lado no sé que cuenta Luis García en otros textos o en conferencias, pero desde luego, los dos artículos no me parecen nada profundos. ¿Podrías explicarme dónde ves tú la profundidad? ¿Dónde desarrolla los conceptos (ya conocidos) que expone? Sigo diciendo que me parece lo de siempre, envuelto en un lenguaje pomposo y muchas veces poco comprensible.

----------


## Magnano

Hay dos maneras de leer estos artículos, con interés y recapacitando sobre todo lo que dice y con sueño :P Yo lo he probado de las dos maneras, y no se si es porque soy raro pero cuando estaba en pleno rendimiento me pareció muy bueno, con sueño no he sido capaz de acabarlo, y eso que ya sabía lo que me iba a encontrar...

----------


## Luis Vicente

Bueno, parece que hay acuerdo en que el lenguaje nos resulta, en general, farragoso y pomposo, pero es su estilo y su manera de vivir. Escribimos como pensamos y sentimos, refleja nuestra personalidad. Y Luis García tiene una imagen y un estilo de vida poco convencional.

Intentando ser constructivos, y tomando la crítica que yo mismo hice en mi segundo comentario: Uno de sus puntos de partida es técnica inexistente. No que sea tan sutil que no se vea o sospeche, simplemente que no existe. 

Como realmente esto no es posible, lo quieras o no la técnica existe, solo me queda una explicación lógica que a mí me vale y que se utiliza en el deporte. No tengo ni idea si esto piensa Luis García, pero al menos podemos ir elaborando una teoría paralela aquí en el foro. Mi justificación es: 
 
Que se refiera únicamente a la psicología del mago, que la tengas tan asimilada que forme parte de ti, que sea natural, que la hagas sin pensar. El ejemplo de andar es bueno, andar erguido es difícil, requiere una técnica de equilibrio y coordinación muscular, pero todos los humanos caminamos sin pensar en ella. Es como parte de nosotros mismos: decides andar y andas. No piensas en nada más, para nuestra consciencia no existe. 

Aplicado a la cartomagia, si tienes que empalmar una carta y no piensas en ello, sino que forma parte de una doble naturaleza, la carta saltará a tu mano sin ninguna preocupación por tu parte, no trasmitirás tensión ni nervios pues lo haces sin pensar. Entonces, para el público tampoco existirá. 
Seguramente a eso mismo se refiere cuando habla del estado Zen del arquero, más que no apunta (que sería imposible), es que no haga el acto consciente de apuntar.

Sean o no estas conclusiones lo que él quiere decir, no están mal, ¿verdad? 

Seguiremos... ¿queréis continuar con esto? ¿Sí?, pues opinad vosotros.

----------


## Nadir

Luis Vicente,

también yo le daba la interpretación que comentas a lo de la técnica inexistente. Sin embargo, lo de lograr esta 'inexistencia' a través de la naturalidad ya lo dijo Vernon. El mismo Tommy Wonder en una conferencia a la que asistí recalcaba la necesidad no sólo de una técnica perfecta sino de el autoconvencimiento de que no se estaba realizando ninguna trampa, el olvidarse de la trampa, porque el ser consciente de ella era una sútil pista que podían oler los espectadores. Pero es que Tommy además de profundizar en este tema ofrecía algunas soluciones, aparte de ensayar hasta que la técnica formase parte de tí y fuese natural. Una de las cosas que hacía Wonder era intentar que la mayoría de sus juegos que requerían un setup inicial acabasen de forma que el estado y colocación de las cartas y otros materiales fuese exactamente el mismo que el que tenía al principio, para poder abstraerse del hecho de que había una preparación previa. También comentó técnicas para olvidar que tienes un objeto empalmado y conseguir no solo una posición natural, sino una actitud que no transmita al espectador la más mínima pista psicológica de que, aunque la mano esté en posición natural, esta pueda tener algo dentro.

Por este tipo de cosas le resto valor a los artículos. No digo que su contenido sea malo. Como tú apuntas, Luis Vicente, las conclusiones que se pueden sacar (con esfuerzo), son buenas. Pero, ¿para qué sacar de estos artículos dichas conclusiones, si se pueden sacar de material que ya existe y encima mucho más didáctico, con un lenguaje más adecuado y que entra más en profundidad?

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Bueno, como dije, sólo quería que el tema se tratara con respeto, sobre todo hacia la persona de Luís García. No es que no puedas decirlo Nadir, ni mucho menos, y si has interpretado que te he querido decir eso, lo siento pero en ningún momento tengo intención de CALLAR a nadie. Simplemente he dicho en voz alta un pensamiento, y es que no nos centremos en cómo está escrito el texto, en la forma, e intentemos centrarnos y hacer de esto un debate sobre el fondo, que creo que es lo que nos interesa. Como dice Luis Vicente, el texto (y sobre todo el segundo artículo, que es el que ha puesto Mmlmato), está muy denso quizá. Es por eso que hay que tener cuidado e intentar mirar a ver qué tiene realmente todo esto detrás.

Estos principios ahí no están desarrollados completamente, es por esto que la idea que se da es un tanto superficial (en comparación con los conceptos desarrollados en su totalidad). Y bueno, puede que no sea novedoso, pero teniendo en cuenta que él lo escribió a principio de los 80... y gran parte de esto es el desarrollo desde entonces de aquellos pensamientos. De ahí viene lo que digo que quizá no parezca algo novedoso, pero la evolución, la reflexión y la puerta que nos abre quizá sí que contenga cosas nuevas para todos. Aunque esto ya es algo que cada cual tiene que saber si quiere o no coger. Como dije antes, no quiero hacer polémica ni discutir con nadie.

Vicente, no pienses que estoy ofendido o algo similar. Un foro es un medio muy frío, al igual que los chats, etc. Solo es que hay algunos comentarios que hombre, pienso que además de ser un poco, quizá despectivos sea fuerte, pero sí un tanto ofensivos. 

Y ahora, fuera de discusiones y cosas que nos alejen de lo importante, vamos al texto.

Respecto a lo del arquero zen, has dado en el clavo. La cosa no es disparar sin flecha ni arco, la cosa es ser capaz de hacerlo sin pensar. Algo tan asumido, tan asimilado, que es parte de tí. No existe porque es parte de tí, prolongación de tu cuerpo y realmente se hace porque es completamente automático. 

Cito textualmente: "cuando la depuración técnica llega al punto de que no existe diferencia entre la acción real y las acciones falsas correlativas, la técnica pasa a ser indetectable y el truco deja de ser el fundamento del Efecto Mágico. Desde que Ascanio formuló la idea de la Soltura Despistante no creo que nadie dude que una técnica indetectable es imprescindible para que el EfMag se produzca. Dando un paso más, introducimos la noción de Técnica Inexistente, que es indetectable porque en realidad no existe. Este segundo nivel de refinamiento puede conseguirse por dos vías: 

i. Mediante el Arte Zen de las Cartas, igual que el arquero acierta en el blanco sin apuntar, e incluso sin arco ni flecha, la vía elegida por Gabriel Moreno.

ii. Consiguiendo que todas las opciones sean equivalentes, como un forzaje en el que da igual sea cual sea la elección o una mezcla perfecta que no importa como se haga, incluso si la ejecuta una máquina."

Palabras como el refinamiento técnico al que alude, hace pensar que se refiere a esto. La técnica no existe, para el mago, ni para el espectador. Para el mago psicológicamente la técnica deja de ser técnica, y para el espectador, tampoco. Más que algo literal, es una forma de pensamiento, una "filosofía". Aquí se une la naturalidad condicionada, la soltura despistante, la ingravidez... y tantos otros principios, unidos en uno, que nos llevan a la visión dada, de que la técnica no existe. Tan asumida que no existe.

De todas formas, como digo, actualmente tengo entendido que esto es solo la punta del iceberg. Estos artículos como dije antes, están más desarrollados, pues son fruto de muchos años de desarrollo y evolución. Espero que vayan saliendo poco a poco.

Así que nada, esto se va poniendo interesante!

Saludos

----------


## Luis Vicente

Contesto a Nadir

Yo tampoco he visto dónde profundiza más de lo que ya hay publicado. Pero puede que sí, no sé. Lo que yo he comentado es el punto de partida, de una actitud mental inicial. Después nos habla de unas cosas extrañas, tal vez cabalísticas, y yo la cábala y el esoterismo no los he estudiado.

Aunque estoy en general de acuerdo contigo, si nos ponemos quisquillosos, T.Wonder tampoco aporta nada nuevo a lo que ya había y Juan Tamariz mantiene la idea de que la frase "se natural" de Vernon ha hecho mucho daño a la expresividad artística, ya que el artista no tiene por qué ser natural.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Eidanyoson, parece que tú has leído temas esotéricos, igual nos aportas alguna luz.

----------


## Nadir

Luis Vicente, de acuerdo en que Wonder tampoco aporta nada nuevo. Lo ponía de ejemplo para ilustrar que estas cosas ya existían y mejor explicadas.
En cuanto a la naturalidad de Vernon, yo siempre la había entendido como una naturalidad condicionada al contexto, y para mí no tiene el significado de 'se natural'. Tendré que releer Vernon a ver qué dice realmente.

----------


## Nadir

LuisJOlmedo,

no te preocupes, que ya supongo que no pretendes crear polémica ni 'discutir' en su sentido peyorativo si es que lo tiene. Yo creo que este tipo de discusiones son enriquecedoras.

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno vamos a ver. Antes de nada reitero en que con tan sólo dos artículos y sin profundizar más todo lo que comentamos son divagaciones y, probablemente erronéas con el pensamiento real de Luis García (no he tenido ni la suerte de conocerle ni la de leer nada más de él, así que espero que me entendáis, ahora eso sí; yo también respeto a todo el mundo).

 Creo que más que una forma de ver la magia desde una perspectiva de facto, busca una filosofía propia. El esoterismo, la hechicería, la brujería la "otra" magia tiene esa propia filosofía. En ella, lo que ocurre como ocurre, cuando, porqué, etc, es un TODO en conjunto, indivisible e inmutable. Y ese TODO provoca un fenómeno irrepetible, indescriptible e irrefutable tanto en el espectador como en la propia naturaleza que lo rodea (si, también aquí podríamos meter el propio ambiente mágico para nosotros o las emociones). Creo que por ahí van mucho los tiros, pero claro, no sé. Dicho de otra manera, algo así como en vez de partir de un efecto y desgranarlo para llegar a producirlo, hacer el camino contrario para llegar a un "universo" entero... con sus proias relgas y normas que rompen el molde de las que conocemos (magia, a fin de cuentas)...

  El tema de aplicar los símbolos esotéricos o el Zen, creo que viene dado porque son ramas que han profundizado en las partes que él queire explicar. Es decir, si quiero hacer entender que si mis músculos, mi mente y mi espíritu responden sólos ante una técnica hasta el punto que para mi deja de ser una técnica para ser un todo conmigo, y eso lo explica el Zen, nombro la filosofía zen.
 Si los espectadores interperetan ciertos símbolos como algo mágico, le doy esos símbiolos para acercarme más a lo que busco.

 El problema que yo le veo a todo esto, es que es muy cultural. Y para llegar a un "efecto global" que es lo que creo que quiere, tendría que acertar con imágenes, textos, dicciones, evocaciones (lo que queraís, es un TODO) de diferentes culturas y eso creo que es imposible:  aquí mismo hemos visto como han tildado los textos de "difíciles" y/o farragosos, y el juego que queramos hacer no puede ser entendido de esa forma, porque aburriría y no daría resultado (fallaría en algún nivel, por tanto al no ser global, no sería perfecto. Fracasamos.)

 Siento mezclar mucho mis propios pensamientos, pero es que no sé adónde realmente queire ir Luis García, de ahí que dijera que hasta que no leyera todo no podría tener una información imparcial para dar "mi" (siempre subjetiva) opinión.

 Espero no aburriros, y a lo mejor Luis Vicente con esto me tilda de loco, pero bueno.

----------


## Luis Vicente

No, está muy bien y a lo mejor nos puedes aclarar algunas cosas más, según tu criterio, claro, aunque no sea el original.

----------


## Nadir

Eidanyoson, entiendo lo que quieres decir para ilustrar lo del uso de los símbolos esotéricos o el Zen. Y comparto tu idea de que el problema es que todo eso es muy cultural. Es más, lo tradicional siempre ha sido que en la cultura occidental intentemos asimilar las filosofías orientales despojándolas de toda la metáfora que llevan implícitas y toda la simbología, pues choca un poco con nuestra cultura. Ahora me viene a la cabeza el tema del yoga con los 'Chakras' y la 'Serpiente Kundalini'. Para toto ello se ha creado un equivalente en nuestra cultura mucho más sensato y más acorde con los tiempos. Pero en el fondo es lo mismo. Creo que en este aspecto Luis García va un poco en contra de la corriente intentando llevar al plano del lenguaje metafórico típico de las culturas orientales conocimientos que, como siempre, pueden expresarse en el plano de lo no metafórico con el mismo significado.

----------


## JAVIER P.

**
**
**
*Amigos foristas:*
**
*Nos es nada fácil comprender a Luís.  Lo conocí personalmente en el Congreso de Cuenca en 1977, pero muy ligeramente. Fue miembro de la Escuela Mágica de Madrid EMM. Luego se retiró a sus aposentos…*
**
*Fundamentalmente creí comprender, en su filosofía, bastante abstracta (como buen matemático y catedrático que fue), que ser “mago y hacer magia” es una cuestión de “decisión personal”.*
**
*Hace casi 20 años leí sus libros (fui capaz de hacerlo), otra cosa es digerirlos. Para ello creo que hay que tener una cabeza muy bien amueblada, o muy bien desamueblada, en fin, es cuestión de “decisión personal”.*
**
*Su compañero habitual Gabriel Moreno, al que también conocí personalmente, también se retiró, aunque sigue con la práctica de conseguir la mezcla por hojeo perfecta.*
**
*Los dos fueron unos fervientes practicantes de las “dadas en segunda” (y mucho más), con lo que conseguían efectos bastante impracticables para el resto de los mortales.*
**
*Sé que tiene jóvenes seguidores muy atentos de su muy especial filosofía, pero como digo también esto es una “decisión personal”.*
**
*En palabras de Luís diría: “Deposíta la baraja sobre la mesa. Cógela y haz un reparto de cartas boca arriba. Mira sus símbolos. Deja que sus símbolos te miren a ti y… ¡ahora decide!”*
**
*¿Quieres hacer magia? ¡Pues házla!*
**
*Quizás una persona como Víctor Espino que colaboró con él en la “Teoría de las Mezclas”, podría acercarnos al pensamiento de Luís.*
**
*Por último, dejo aquí las referencias de sus obras de hace 20 años, o sea, como Alejandro Dumas: “Veinte años después”.*
**
*Saludos, Javier.*
**
**
*GARCÍA  SOUTULLO, Luis (ALEJANDRO)*. --* El laberinto de las falsas dadas "El Escorpión de Oro"*. Editado por el autor. Granada. 1991. 102 pp. Tamaño folio. Con ilustraciones. Dice su autor, en uno de sus comentarios: "Libro aventura que primero es un breve y conciso resumen de las falsas dadas, en el que se aprecia toda su exquisita complejidad y se comprende lo fácil que es perderse en ella".

*-- -- -- Fantasía en cuatro "El Escorpión de Oro"*. Editado por el autor. Granada. 1991. 36 hojas tamaño folio. Ilustrado con fotografías. Rutina con cartas de colores que el autor divide en tres fases que las denomina: "cartas televisión", "cartas simbólicas" y "ases mentirosos". Además se incluye el soporte técnico de las extensiones y cuentas en mesa.

*-- -- -- La rutina inolvidable de "El Escorpión de Oro"*. Editado por el autor. Granada. 1991. 36 hojas tamaño folio. Ilustrado con dibujos y fotografías. Conjunto de tres rutinas: "las tres cartas" (recordando a los trileros, simple y doble alucinosis); "robando la intimidad", basado en una rutina que presentaba Tamariz; "la atenta mirada", basada en el "juego que le haría a Dai Vernon" de Ascanio.

*-- -- -- Las funciones Mnemónicas (o la puerta hacia Yggdrasil) "El Escorpión de Oro"*. Editado por el autor. Madrid. 1991. 53 hojas tamaño folio. Con ilustraciones. Lista de asociaciones de números y palabras con imágenes que permite, con mucho entrenamiento, aprenderse una baraja de memoria después de mezclada. Se acompaña también con la explicación significativa de una baraja simbólica cuyo diseño es creación del autor.

*-- -- -- La última baraja "El Escorpión de Oro"*. Editado por el autor. Granada. 1991. 33 hojas tamaño folio. Varias rutinas: "el eterno retorno", basado en "los ases culebreantes" de Ascanio; "las cartas ácratas", variación del juego de Fred Kaps "As, rey y fantasía". Con teorías sobre "acoplamientos" para pasar de una baraja normal a especial.

*-- -- -- Las damas "El Escorpión de Oro"*. Editado por el autor. Granada. 1991. 22 hojas tamaño folio. Con ilustraciones. Rutina con las cuatro damas de una baraja, que en sus dorsos y caras se producen varias metamorfosis.

*-- -- -- Mensajes desde  lo profundo de la ausencia "El Escorpión de Oro"*. Editado por el autor. Madrid. 1991. 105 pp. Tamaño folio. Trabajo que consiste, fundamentalmente, en reflexiones sobre la magia que su autor los agrupa en tres mensajes: "el despetar del Escorpión de Oro"; "el mago de los infinitos reflejos" y "el tiempo circular".

*-- -- -- Rito de iniciación "El Escorpión de Oro"*. Editado por el autor. Granada. 1991. 26 hojas tamaño folio. Guión completo de la rutina "rito de iniciación" que el autor publicó en la Circular de la Escuela Mágica de Madrid en el año 1979, que llega a una ordenación especial, iniciándose con una baraja nueva. Parece ser el juego favorito del autor.

*-- -- -- Teoría de las mezclas "El Escorpión de Oro"*. Editado por el autor. Granada. 1991. 32 hojas tamaño folio. Su autor aclara que el soporte técnico de este trabajo está basado en la teoría de Acción de Grupos de Machi, comprensible sólo por algebristas avanzados.

----------


## Moss

Gracias Javier por la aportación; voy entendiendo... voy entendiendo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Pues yo he conseguido leerlo todo. Y ha costado.

Lo tengo impreso y lleno de post-its, cosas que me gustan, cosas que me encantan, cosas que las veo literariamente estupendas.

Y después de todo, estoy en la línea de pensamiento de Vicente. No pienso explayarme con los por qué, porque al final se me tildaría "de personal". Y además considero a Luis un maestro y a un maestro no se le discute.

Lo que me choca es las formas de describir el artículo: ¿eso de la "evolución"? No entiendo nada. Es como la moda de matar al padre (Ascanio) o la moda de matar a la magia realista (y de paso a Tamariz), supongo ¿no? ¿O es para "vender" más y que se lea más el artículo?

Estoy perdido.

----------


## Ming

> a un maestro no se le discute.


¿A no?  :117: 
(sorry, pero me ha sorprendido eso)

----------


## MJJMarkos

> ¿A no? 
> (sorry, pero me ha sorprendido eso)


No. Se duda, pero no se le discute.

Hay que dudar de todo, pero nunca discutirle.

Hay muchas razones, pero una de ella es el respeto al trabajo, y la otra que siendo un maestro, probablemente esté muy "afianzado" en sus pensamientos y encima tenga razón desde su punto de vista porque parta de axiomas para él claros y definidos.

Para mi no se le discute. Te quedas o no con lo que te enseña, pero nunca se le discute.

Es algo así como discutirle a Erdnase. Hay juegos que a día de hoy están superados, y barreras que la evolución de la magia ha superado que él pensaba que no se superarían. E incluso se ha mejorado en conocimiento. Pero jamás se puede discutirle nada.

Porque un maestro siempre está "enmarcado" en una época. Y como tal hay que tratarlo.

Otra cosa es el genio, ese es atemporal (Tamariz seguirá siendo Tamariz en 100 años...).

----------


## mnlmato

Venga... que este post está muy interesante... 

Por cierto, aquel que pueda ojear los artículos publicados por Luis en la EMM que lo haga, sin duda un material que valdría la pena recuperar.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

MjjMarkos, creo que es todo lo contrario. No se trata de matar al padre, ni muchísimo menos. Lo que se propone es seguir el camino iniciado por estos maestros. Se trata de "partir de", no de "llegar a".

Respecto a lo de vender para que se lea el artículo, no lo veo la verdad. El artículo está ahí para que se lea, no se gana nada con él. Gana el que lo lee. Las visitas, publicidades y demás historias están fuera de lugar en estos temas, en los que lo que interesa, pienso, es avanzar e intentar aportar un poquito a la magia.

Saludos!

----------


## Nadir

MjjMarkos, ¿no se discute a un Maestro? ¿Por qué no? Todavía nadie me ha demostrado la infalibilidad de los maestros. Es más, un maestro al que le moleste que le discutas algo, para mí tiene algo menos de maestro. Y por supuesto tiene muchísimo más de maestro aquel que acepta discutir, y en el caso de que vea que está equivocado (la infalibilidad no existe), acepte humildemente su error. Y los he conocido de los últimos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo creo que con respeto y humildad se puede discutir de cualquier cosa. Rebatir es diferente, porque requiere que tengas la certeza de la razón (aunqe tu certeza esté equivocada), y yo no me refiero a eso.

 Discutir según la RAE también significa: "e_xaminar atenta y particularmente una materia"  _ y no veo que NO  pueda hacerse.

 Por otro lado si es un maestro lo será por algo. Es decir, un maestro ha de serlo por méritos propios, no porque alguien en un momento le de el cargo. Por tanto rebatir con él en su "maestría" es complicado, porque requiere que como mínimo, tú estés a su nivel.

 Y yo no estoy al nivel de ningún maestro del ilusionismo.

 Puedo discutir con todos, incluso puedo no estar de acuerdo, pero no contradecirles.

 Es decir, creo que MjjMarkos tiene razón. Pero Nadir también (o viceversa).

 En cuanto a lo de Luis García, no puedo profundizar sobre lo que no sé.

----------


## Ming

Markos, gracias por responderme  :Smile1: 
Aunque pienso como Nadir, jeje.
Con todo el respeto del mundo a todo el mundo incluidos los Maestros.

A los demás... lo siento, se me fue la olla... lo vi y lo tenía que poner...
"_No sé de qué habláis pero no estoy de acuerdo._" me enseñaron esa frase y... a discutir (sin conocimientos, pero bueno, así te das cuenta de los errores y aprendes, ¿no?)... jeje


Seguir con la carto2º, por favor.
Luis, gracias, sin tu comentario todavía andaría más perdida de lo que ya estoy en el artículo de Luis García.
Tengo algunas (MUCHAS) dudillas... a ver si esta noche me resolvéis algunas...  :Oops:

----------


## MJJMarkos

Trataré de que no haya que leer entre líneas.

A un maestro no se le discute por RESPETO. Por experiencia y porque si es maestro es porque además de bueno, comparte lo sabido. Punto. El resto sería rebatir, intentar entenderle, no comulgar con sus pensamientos. Pero la palabra "discute" es fea. A pesar de que como dice Eidan tenga un significado no-peyorativo.

Con todo, Nadir, si nunca has tenido un maestro que te haya mostrado su "infalibilidad" es porque nunca tuvistes como dice Eidan un MAESTRO, tuvistes un profesor, o alguien que sabía, o que estaba puesto ahí, pero un verdadero MAESTRO se lo gana a pulso y porque lo que enseña está más que comprobado que es así.

Sólo lo comentaba a modo de "no querais tirar piedras a la ligera, que probablemente os reboten". De hecho yo lo que comentado para que se vea clara mi postura: yo no discuto a un maestro porque probablemente al 90% no tenga primero ni el nivel, ni los conocimientos necesarios para discutirle sus teorías. Sí tengo la libertad de elección, pero no la libertad de ir a discutirle a alguien que me dará un repaso en muchos ámbitos de la vida y sobretodo en su tema. Yo no seré el que le de palos a un maestro, porque no tengo conocimientos para eso.

Quizás tu pienses que discutir es "preguntar" o "dudar", como ya he dicho, de un maestro se duda e incluso no se le sigue. O ni se le cree. Pero no se le discute. Por eso mismo, porque teniendo las opciones de preguntarle, o dudar con humildad, se elige la de "discutirle". Y esa opción a mi me suena fea.

Quizás sea una forma distinta de interpretar la palabra "discutir" Nadir.

¡Os encendeis con nada eh!

Ahora para LuisJOlmedo:

Nadie ha dicho que él quiera matar al padre (busca ¿dónde?). Deja de defenderle. No es necesario, nadie le ataca. He dicho lo que he dicho y te pido que vuelvas a leerlo por favor. He dicho que si esto de titularlo como "evolución" es otra moda más como la de "matar al padre", o la de "la realista de Tamariz no es la mejor magia". Ninguna de las dos corrientes las ha promulgado Luis García. Son dos modas que constantemente se leían para "dar más categoría" a las nuevas teorías. Sólo he dicho que si ese apodo (que de seguro además, no es de Luis ni en broma) de "evolución" es otra moda más.

El problema de las "modas" que citaba es que uno escribía "matando al padre" y otro interpretaba "ya lo de Ascanio no sirve porque está demostrado qeu es mejor tal cosa...", o "magia realista no tan buena como la ficcional" y otro interpretaba "nada, lo que vale es la ficcional, si eres realista no eres buen mago".

No me refiero al que lo escribe, sino a lo que se pueda entender por parte de la comunidad.

Y lo de "vender" está referido a "conseguir que sea tomado más en cuenta por la comunidad mágica". No a una obtención monetaria o lucrativa.

Como muestra un botón: tu me hablas de una nueva teoría cuántica subatómica y yo te digo "anda! no me vendas milongas Luis!".

¿Ya más claro? xD

Madre mía como estais algunos, a partir de ahora obviaré el lenguaje figurativo e iré a lo más clarito que pueda. Creo que será que no me expreso bien.

----------


## Ming

> ¡Os encendeis con nada eh!


Es que nos gusta discutir :p   (jijiji)
Va Markos, no te vayas a enfadar, que... es que se... "duda" un poco de lo que dices... (te pinchan) y nos dejas parrafadas por el foro muy buenas (como mínimo para mi). Jeje, si, lo he hecho queriendo :p   (con cariño  :Oops: )
Un besito Markos, y no te enfades  :O13:

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Que cabrito "emjeijeimark"! ¡un beso de Ming!  :Mad1: 

 :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:  :001 302:

----------


## Nadir

MjjMarkos,

cuando hablaba de discutir, hablaba de discutir. De lo que significa. No estoy interpretando nada y creo que poco hay interpretable. De examinar algo y alegar razones en contra o a favor. 

Por otro lado poco tiene que ver el respeto con el hecho de que a un maestro se le pueda discutir algo. Una falta de respeto sería burlarse de sus ideas, o intentar rebatirlas de forma despectiva. Si dicho maestro es tan prepotente como para creer que lo sabe todo, como dije tiene algo menos de maestro. Cualquier maestro sabe que no lo sabe todo, y si no lo sabe es que no tiene la sensatez intelectual que le presupongo a un maestro.

De esto último no me cabe duda: ningún maestro lo sabe todo y todos cometen errores. Y no hablo de profesores. La historia está llena de ejemplos... en música, en ciencia. Ahora me viene a la cabeza Einstein (al que asigno un grado de maestría muy superior a la de cualquiera de los maestros a los que nos podamos referir aquí, con todos los respetos hacia ellos). Y Einstein comete algunos errores en su teoría de la relatividad especial porque desconocía una serie de relaciones físicas. El mismo Galileo se burló de quienes defendían que las mareas se producían por influencia de la luna.  

Y por último ¿qué tiene que ver discutir con 'darle palos' a un maestro? Y ¿qué clase de maestro es aquel que cuando discutes con él te 'da un repaso' en vez de razonar sus teorías e intentar ilustrarte? ¿Es ese tu ideal de maestro? Porque discutir no tiene sentido peyorativo, pero en cuanto a esas dos expresiones no tengo dudas.

Si los maestros no se equivocasen no habría habido distintas escuelas, cada una con su línea de pensamientos y razonamientos como normalmente las ha habido, y si lo supiesen todo, ya estaría todo inventado.

----------


## luis_bcn

dios mio ,menudo vocabulario mas extenso teneis,o_0 ,nadir en tu ultimo mensaje llevas mas razon que un santo!!

----------


## Moss

O yo no sé leer o tanto Nadir como Markos están diciendo lo mismo. Voy a volver a leer...

----------


## Ming

Esto... ¿abrimos un hilo para "Discusiones.si/discusiones.no"?

Sobre la carto2º... sabiendo que no tengo ni idea de magia ni de lo que es la carto2º (pero queda cool poner carto2º, se ha de aceptar)... vamo'pa'allá:
De lo que habéis leído (y entendido, porque vosotros lo habréis entendido todo)... por qué no comentáis cada punto, a ver si así los que no nos enteramos entendemos alguna cosilla.
Decís que todo esto ya está dicho por otros maestros... y no digo que no; irlos citando, por puntos (o no), veamos las diferencias que haya (si es que las hay), qué pensáis vosotros, en qué coincidís y en qué no,...
Me parece que el tema da para muuuucho más; y no solo aprenderíamos los que no sabemos, sino los que saben puede que alomejor se den cuenta de alguna cosa más. No lo se, eh.

PD. Sobre lo de 2+2=4... mejor me callo xD

----------


## MJJMarkos

Ming yo personalmente abogo por un aprendizaje más al estilo "ingeniería". Leeló tu, y sacas tus conclusiones, y a partir de ahí, trabajamos todos. Porque si cada uno vierte sus conclusiones aquí, el que lee esas conclusiones sin haber leído el original puede "viciarse".

Y eso nunca es bueno.

----------


## Ming

> Ming yo personalmente abogo por un aprendizaje más al estilo "ingeniería". Leeló tu, y sacas tus conclusiones, y a partir de ahí, trabajamos todos. Porque si cada uno vierte sus conclusiones aquí, el que lee esas conclusiones sin haber leído el original puede "viciarse".
> 
> Y eso nunca es bueno.


Aseguro que me lo he leído muchas veces... pero sigo sin entender todo  :07: 

Pues nada... volveré a preguntar a Luis Arza y a Luis Olmedo... Pero me gustan los cambios de opinión... :(

Siento haber preguntado, sorry.

----------


## Nadir

Moss, creo que MjjMarkos y yo no decimos lo mismo.


Ming, mañana si tengo algo de tiempo te comento algo de lo que yo he entendido.

----------


## Moss

Ming, si te sirve de consuelo,... no hay dios que se lo trague. 

Voy a buscar si tengo algo anterior de Luis García, que creo que si, y luego miro si lo puedo compartir.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Aseguro que me lo he leído muchas veces... pero sigo sin entender todo 
> 
> Pues nada... volveré a preguntar a Luis Arza y a Luis Olmedo... Pero me gustan los cambios de opinión... :(
> 
> Siento haber preguntado, sorry.


Pues pregunta aquí esas dudas. No hay problema. Y no tienes que pedir disculpas, simplemente es que he supuesto (malamente según veo) que no te lo habías leído aún. Si ya te lo has leído y hay cosas que no entiendes, pues pregunta!

----------


## Ming

> Ming, si te sirve de consuelo,... no hay dios que se lo trague.


No me sirve de consuelo, no ¬¬
Gracias por mirarlo Moss

MJJMarkos, me parece que hay demasiadas cosas que no entiendo, jeje  :Oops: 

Lo que les iba a preguntar hoy a Arza y Olmedo es la Teoría de Acoplamientos.
(no les pregunto por lo que no entiendo, les pregunto por lo que me parece que empiezo a entender... para no ir mal encaminada desde el principio, para saber si voy bien o no)
Pero bueno, pregunto... Dani Cerdán me estuvo comentando hace algúun tiempo de que tenía la idea de que la sesión de magia fuese todo un bloque. Me decía que quería que el espectador saliese y al preguntarle qué es lo que más le ha gustado solo pudiese responder: No se... todo. Que todo fuese unido, que no existiese el ahora hago este juego y ahora este otro (aunque estuviesen unidos por la charla o lo que fuese)... todo un bloque.
Quería saber si iba por allí la cosa o no; porque he estado pensando en ello... y no sé yo si eso es "positivo" o por el contrario "negativo".
Ya les pregunté ayer si el II.2. El Espacio Escénico venía a ser lo que dice Amilkar de la Composición Escénica; y ya me dijeron que con matices.
Por eso quiero preguntar, para saber si también eso es "lo mismo" pero con matices... si voy muy mal... o si voy muy muy mal...  :O10:

----------


## Iban

Es una pena que este hilo, con lo bien que iba, se desvíe y ramifique hacia si se debe cuestionar a un maestro, o rebatirlo, o simplemente ponerlo en duda a título privado. Volvamos Luis García, y hagamos de este hilo uno de los de referencia.

Sería una pena editar y retocar posts para limpiar el grano de la paja, puesto que ése también es un tema interesante, pero rompe el normal discurrir del hilo principal. Si o parece, podemos discutir (en todas sus acepciones) sobre eso en otro lugar. Si os interesa, abrid un hilo ex profeso para ello. Y aquí... ¿os parece si nos centramos de nuevo, y volvemos a coger la baraja simbólica entre las manos?

;-)

(Gracias por el aviso, M.)

----------


## MJJMarkos

> No me sirve de consuelo, no ¬¬
> Gracias por mirarlo Moss
> 
> MJJMarkos, me parece que hay demasiadas cosas que no entiendo, jeje 
> 
> Lo que les iba a preguntar hoy a Arza y Olmedo es la Teoría de Acoplamientos.
> (no les pregunto por lo que no entiendo, les pregunto por lo que me parece que empiezo a entender... para no ir mal encaminada desde el principio, para saber si voy bien o no)
> Pero bueno, pregunto... Dani Cerdán me estuvo comentando hace algúun tiempo de que tenía la idea de que la sesión de magia fuese todo un bloque. Me decía que quería que el espectador saliese y al preguntarle qué es lo que más le ha gustado solo pudiese responder: No se... todo. Que todo fuese unido, que no existiese el ahora hago este juego y ahora este otro (aunque estuviesen unidos por la charla o lo que fuese)... todo un bloque.
> Quería saber si iba por allí la cosa o no; porque he estado pensando en ello... y no sé yo si eso es "positivo" o por el contrario "negativo".
> ...


Tampoco yo lo entiendo todo.

Sobre la composición escénica y su equivalencia con el espacio escénico, pues sí. Es muy parecido, pero en "gustos" del estilo de cada mago. A mi particularmente lo que propone Amilkar (muy bien explicado por cierto) me gusta bastante más. Pero es una opinión personal.

Sobre la teoría de acoplamientos, no. No tiene que ver con eso (creo). Según entiendo yo es que "o haces lo que hay, o le acoplas algo que "pege intrinsecamente"". Vamos, que eso de sacar un paquetito del bolsillo como que no. O lo haces con toda la baraja, o lo que añades, debe quedar "dentro" de la baraja siempre. Pero nunca sacar un paquetito exclusivo. Esa sería "la aplicación" de la teoría a una magia normal. Añadir y seguir con ella sin que ese "añadido" rompa tu baraja.

No sé si me explico.

Eso sí, lo que te comentó Dani Cerdán, pues es que es así. Cuando dejemos de ir de juego en juego, y pasemos a plantearnos la sesión como un todo, un cuerpo interconectado con un argumento principal será cuando empiece a sentirse la sensación por parte del público de que lo que ha experimentado es una experiencia artística al completo.

Por analogía con el cine, tu entre corte de escena y corte de escena, si están bien hechos, no desconectas. Nada te saca de tu "ficción". Y sin embargo sabes que hay cortes de escenas. Si están mal hechos, cantan y la gente se da cuenta de ello (ejemplo: en un corte de escena de repente se ven los círculos donde va puesto el rollo de la película en los cliches, eso te hace salirte de la ficción). Pues lo que te ha comentado ese mago es que si entre juego y juego (escenas) no hay un corte plausible (no se nota que pasas de uno a otro) la experiencia que se vive es la de haber vivido un gran momento mágico y teatral. Algo que es muy artístico.

Es algo así como ver a un mago que cada juego va a su maletín a sacar un juego, o algo que constantemente está generándose de forma natural. Un juego te conduce a otro, o incluso mejor, no existe el concepto de "juego" en sí, sino que son una sesión de efectos mágicos ninguna distorsión entre ellos.

De esto seguro que sabe mucho más Ignoto, él se ve más "obligado" a hacerlo supongo por la forma en que entiende la magia y sus espectáculos. Pregúntale a él, pero de seguro que va a tirar por los mismo derroteros que yo (o que tu aMago Dani): dejar a un lado la sesión de "juego tras juego" para pasar a una experiencia más interconectada por un todo. Y ello muchas veces significa que no se hacen ni los juegos completos, ni a veces un juego completo es suficiente. Unas veces tendrás que por necesidades del guion acortar y hacer un único pase de aros, o de la rutina que sea, y otras veces tendrás que hacer juegos mientras de forma global ejecutas una macro-rutina.

Como todo, hay que estudiarlo mucho, porque tienes sus peligros, por ejemplo el caso de una sucesión de efectos mientras se realiza durante toda la sesión una rutina de forma general, puede conllevar anticlimax, producidos de la macro-rutina en el juego, o de uno de los juegos en la macro-rutina. Así que hay que andarse con ojo. Otro gran problema de este concepto es que se puede hacer difícil dilucidar si la estructura de climax va a nuestro gusto. Si nos gusta increscendo puede que algun efecto central sea más fuerte que los finales, o que los efectos finales eclipsen a la macro-rutina que se va ejecutando durante todo el espectáculo.

Tampoco hay que tenerle miedo, por ejemplo esta técnica yo la uso bastante y me da como resultado rutinas de las que dice tu aMago Dani: "¿qué te ha gustado más?" "No sé... todo".

Además también tiene otra ventaja: cuando te metes en estos frega'os las ideas salen a presión y sin control. Las coberturas, los problemas de construcción, etc... suelen tener varias soluciones.

Es lo que tiene plantearse la magia como sesión en vez de como rutina. Si ya tener una rutina concedía ventajas, tener sesiones concede más ventajas. Aumentando claro está el grado de los problemas a resolver.

No sé si me explico.

Un abrazo. Y ya me cayo que otra vez quizás sea un poco "off-topic".

PD: Es importante fijarse en todos los detalles del texto y compararlos con cosas anteriores. Si bien es cierto que hay mucho de lo que ya otros decían anteriormente, me parece superlativo y de obligada lectura y análisis el cómo ejemplifica todos esos conceptos através de una baraja y de cómo estructura él la sesión con ella. Ahora que lo leo: ¡es que es cojonudo! Como ejemplo para el que se inicia y ve los conceptos y no sabe cómo aplicarlos, es buenísmo. Lástima que esté demasiado ligado el texto a su rutina, su baraja y su forma tan culta de hablar. Hay veces que hay que tomarse su tiempo entre párrafo y párrafo y volver atrás más de una vez para recordar algún concepto suyo.

Pero como EJEMPLO de cómo adaptar conceptos a algo REAL me parece fuera de serie.

PD2: Sigo en la linea de Vicente pero es que estoy disfrutando mucho del texto!

----------


## Ming

> Tampoco yo lo entiendo todo.
> 
> Sobre la composición escénica y su equivalencia con el espacio escénico, pues sí. Es muy parecido, pero en "gustos" del estilo de cada mago. A mi particularmente lo que propone Amilkar (muy bien explicado por cierto) me gusta bastante más. Pero es una opinión personal.
> 
> Sobre la teoría de acoplamientos, no. No tiene que ver con eso (creo). Según entiendo yo es que "o haces lo que hay, o le acoplas algo que "pege intrinsecamente"". Vamos, que eso de sacar un paquetito del bolsillo como que no. O lo haces con toda la baraja, o lo que añades, debe quedar "dentro" de la baraja siempre. Pero nunca sacar un paquetito exclusivo. Esa sería "la aplicación" de la teoría a una magia normal. Añadir y seguir con ella sin que ese "añadido" rompa tu baraja.
> 
> No sé si me explico.


Vale... rectifico, no me lo debo de haber leído...  :117: 

Pero mi baraja debe de estar formada por las 55 cartas... ¿no puede estar formada siempre por 10 (por decir un número)?
Ya, que es lo que él dice pero... yo pregunto. Porque más que darme más... campo para trabajar, para crear y hacer... en este caso me da la sensación que me cierra.


Sobre lo de plantearnos la sesión como un todo (que no viene al tema del hilo, pero bueno)... Yo no lo entendí como lo has explicado tu... vale que Ignoto lo una todo con un mismo hilo pero... yo lo entendí como más exagerado todavía, no sé, eh.
(me explico muy mal, si)





> PD2: Sigo en la línea de Vicente pero es que estoy disfrutando mucho del texto!


 :Smile1: 

MJJMarkos, gracias.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Bueno, pues Luís García nos responde a TODAS las cuestiones planteadas en este hilo, a través de un escrito en el blog de las Tertulias Granadinas.

Aquí el link: TERTULIAS MAGICAS GRANADINAS: RESPUESTAS Y ACLARACIONES SOBRE EL DEBATE DE LAS DOCE CLAVES (por Luis Garcia)

----------


## Iban

Tengo un profundo respeto por Luis y una admiración difícil de medir por su trabajo, pero creo que aquí se ha confundido.

Y si entramos en tuyas y mías, toda la discusión constructiva dejará de ser constructiva, para ser sólo discusión.

Por favor, no entremos ninguno en el "y tú más", y volvamos al contenido, no a las formas. Olvidémonos de los indios del Amazonas, de Giordano y Galileo, y las firmas de los foreros.

Como ultra-racionalista, filósofo y caricatura de mago no puedo permitir que el hilo siga por estos derroteros sin pegar un puñetazo en la mesa. No es éste lugar para revoluciones ideológicas sino para magia. Somos libres de hablar de las supercuerdas y las branas, si queréis, como solución unificadora; pero no aquí, no en un foro de magia.

----

Patxi y Aitor estaban por el bosque recogiendo setas. De pronto, Aitor, se agacha, coge algo del suelo, y grita: "Patxi, aibalaostia, mira lo que he encontrado, un rolex, cagüendios". Patxi se le acerca, coge el rolex, lo mira, y lo lanza a lo lejos. Aitor, sorprendido, le dice "mecagüendios, Patxi, ¿por qué lo tiras?". Le responde: "a ver, Aitor, si estamos a setas, estamos a setas, si a rolex, a rolex. Pero mezclar, no".

----

Así que, compañeros, estamos a setas.

----------


## Ming

Salacadula chalchicomula, bi bi di ba bi di bu; Siete palabras de magia que son: bi bi di ba bi di bu  :Note:

----------


## Pulgas

Por favor, *centremos el debate en el foro y sus usuarios*. Las preguntas a las personas que no estén registradas, se pueden hacer en su casa, pero no en la nuestra. *En este foro tenemos la costumbre de hablar entre nosotros, sin intermediarios, de manera coloquial y directa: son conversaciones entre amigos* (aunque seamos amigos virtuales). Tratar de *hablar con alguien que no está presente es algo sin sentido*, y más, sabiendo dónde localizarle.
Así pues, sigamos aquí a lo nuestro y que cada uno utilice su espacio según le convenga mejor.

----------


## eidanyoson

Leyendo el artículo clarificador de Luis García (quizá "pretendidamente clarificador", puesto que habrá gente que permanezca igual y otros que quizá si se han aclarado algo) tengo que reconocer que empiezo a enteder algo mejor el camino que quiere recorrer este hombre. Aunque por supuesto a mi me quedá muchísimo más camino aún para terminar de entenderlo todo.

 Comprendo el concepto de técnica inexistente, aunque creo que no es del todo acertado, puesto que el ejemplo que el propone, podría funcionar como forzaje inexistente, pero sigue siendo un tipo de técnica, aunque sea distinta a la habitual. Pero me gusta mucho ese enfoque, porque abre nuevos caminos  y planteamientos y eso me parece francamente bueno. Intentar encontrar la técnica inexistente (no ya del frozaje o el salto o lo que sea inexistente) es quizá utópico, pero en el camino probablemente encontremos más de una estrella que nos ilumine profundamente (como el forzaje inexistnet que nos propone, o el de Tamariz...)

 El simbolismo, precisamente por ser lo que es, es algo cerrado, siempre usado por sociedades más o menos cerradas (los primeros cristianos, los Rosacruces, los masones, los judíos...) personas con ansias de ocultar según qué cosas, y por ello mismo creo que no es adecuado formar una baraja simbólica si lo que se pretende es, a su vez, abrir al mundo la magia. Puesto que esos mismos símbolos juegan un papel negativo a la claridad. Y creo que Luis busca mucha claridad (pero puedo confundirme).

 Por otro lado, creo que el nivel que la mayoría de nosotros (yo que me considero un mero aprendiz de todo) buscamos se contenta con algo mucho menos metafísico en el día a día de hacer nuestros juegos. No porque no sea una buena idéa plantearse todo esto (de hecho, lo estoy haciendo). Si no porque profundizar seriamente en ello me impediría disfrutar de la magia como la conozco ahora, y tener que encerrarme durante 20 0 30 años para aclarar y sobre todo, poder poner en práctica las conclusiones de estas idéas y perderme el Mundo. ¡Ojo! esto no es una crítica soterrada a Luis, ni mucho menos. 

De todas formas resulta muy muy interesante todo esto. Tanto, que quiero encontrar los trabajos de Luis para leerlos con mucha calma. Porque hay mucho que me he perdido y probablemente me hace entender las cosas malamente (ya sabemos, la magia como un TODO es lo que cuenta, para Luis, y yo, por ejemplo, sólo tengo una parte pequeña de sus pensamientos).

----------


## Pulgas

Voy a tratar de pronunciarme sobre los artículos, partiendo de dos matizaciones previas:
No soy cartomago, por lo que algunos de los conceptos expuestos se me escapan (sed indulgentes).Desde mi punto de vista hay dos líneas de trabajo diferentes: una, la que se refiere a las cartas. Otra ahonda mucho más y se centra en el espíritu general de la magia.Las tesis que se exponen en los artículos me despiertan sentimientos muy distintos. Por un lado comparto muchas de las cuestiones expuestas. Por otro, tengo al impresión de que son restrictivas y que, en pro de ampliar (casi purificar) el mundo de la baraja, lo reduce enormemente.
Comparto plenamente el sentimiento de que el espíritu de Magia se está perdiendo, que nos quedamos a las puertas. Desde ese punto de vista mostramos una timidez innecesaria (casi pudor) por el hecho de justificarnos ante el espectador por hacer lo "inexplicable". Ahí, creo, estamos pecando de quisquillosos y nos pueden los remordimientos: "que nadie me tilde de estafador". Y nos quedamos a medias.
Las bases mitológicas (perdón, cabalísticas. Y, ni siquiera, porque la cabala es más restrictiva) son preciosas, pero no termino de entender bien la razón por la que se detienen en un estudio de la simbología y no apuestan por otras ramas similares (numerología, por ejemplo). Supongo que deberé esperar a que todo esté escrito para poder opinar con mayor criterio (sólo hay desarrolladas dos partes hasta ahora).
Como todo está basado en esa parcela simbólica, se me queda corto, porque desprecia otra parte fundamental del simbolismo.
Se considera la baraja como un todo y se renuncia (esto es sólo un ejemplo, y como tal debe entenderse) a su utilización fragmentada (juegos de paquetitos) cuando los paquetes pueden esconder (en función de la simbología numérica) una fuente de transmisión de conocimientos universales similar a la estructura que se nos presenta.
Se pretende devolver a la baraja su espíritu reverencial, cercano al libro sagrado que fue, pero se olvida que la transmisión de esos saberes fue interrumpida y que hoy está absolutamente devaluada por estafadores y timadores. Si pretendemos acudir a ese espíritu legendario (en el aspecto formal), chocaremos con al percepción distornionada del público. Como presentación, pues, me parece aceptable (y bonita); como planteamiento filosófico, peligroso en el momento actual.
Se habla de técnicas inexistentes. Este sí me parece un punto fundamental e interesante, en cuanto abre las puertas al esfuerzo, a no contentarse con lo convencional, sino buscar salidas nuevas a situaciones mucho más comprometidas. En lo que difiero es en la utilización del lenguaje, del vocabulario, porque más allá de hacer inexistentes las técnicas, lo que interpreto que se trabaja, es ampliar su marco, dar salidas diferentes para cubrir todas las opciones. Es decir, multiplicar las técnicas (en algunas ocasiones).
Otra cosa diferente es la percepción interior que debe tener el mago (aquí me pierdo y no sé si debo decir el mago o el magoiluio) frente a esas técnicas (que, incluso, y esto sí es real, pueden dejar de serlo). En este sentido entiendo que más que de "técnica inexistente" hablamos de "multiplicidad de opciones", algo que enriquece cualquier juego y hace que florezca la magia. Y, esto es lo que más me gusta, hablamos también de asimilar nuestros movimientos de tal manera como ara que dejen de ser técnica y pasen a ser acciones convencionales. Pero eso está presente en los tratados más antiguos de ilusionismo.
Como en todo, el lenguaje es libre y, a pesar de estar reglado, es imposible que unifiquemos lo que, para nosotros, significa una palabra o una expresión. Es privilegio del autor, pues, poner el nombre que desee, y es privilegio del lector interpretarlo según su razocinio.

Las tesis, en conclusión, no me desagradan. Me han servido para pensar un poco acerca del sentido mágico y para reflexionar sobre mi hacer. Desde ese punto de vista, un diez. Para valorar el resto, seguiré esperando y leyendo.

----------


## Moss

Esta es un entrevista “tipo” que se le realizaba a algunos “escolares" de la Escuela Mágica Madrileña, aquí, y transcrita literalmente, la hecha a Luis García en las Circulares de la EMM en el mes de Marzo de 1.984. Llegados a este desmadre, conozcamos, pues, a la Persona viajando en el tiempo, concretamente 26 años atras.

*Nombre.* 
Luis “Alejandro” García Soutullo

*Nacimiento*.
Nacido en Madrid. 21.12.49 Barrio de Chamberí.

*Curriculum.*
Ingeniero de Caminos. Catedrático de Matemáticas
No he encontrado nada atractivo en la Ciencia Oficial y es una dirección que ya he abandonado definitivamente hace 2 años.

*Trabajo actual.*
Negocios varios, Magia entre ellos.

*Familia.*
Orihundo de Galicia. Divorciado. Sin hijos.
Mi compañera es Maga.

*¿Cuándo te aficionaste?.*
Viendo “Rocambole” en la que actuaba Chaning Pollock hace al menos 20 años.

*¿Congresos?.*
He asistido a pocos Congresos.
Me gustó el de París porque era el primero importante y aprendí mucho. También recuerdo con agrado el Congreso de Lyon.

*¿Jornadas?.*
Al menos hasta “Escorial-76”. La segunda historia de las Jornadas las desconozco.

*¿Escolar?.*
Soy “escolar”casi desde el principio. Ha habido muchas cosas interesantes
De lo ultimo recibido me interesó muy especialmente las opiniones de Fu-Machú sobre su concepción de la Magia Escénica y el artículo “Conflictos” de José Carroll.

*5 Magos preferidos.*
-Arturo de Ascanio, porque ha sido mi maestro de las cartas.
-Giordano Bruno, por su grandísimo sistema mnemónico.
-Un alquimista que haya llegado a la formulación del Oro Rojo.
-D. Juan(personaje de C. Castaneda) guardián de las Puertas del Reino de la Magia.
-Alicia, Reina de las Brujas

*Maestros.*
Me limito a la Cartomagia y a la concepción mágica correlativa:
-Arturo de Ascanio
-J. Tamariz.
-Juan Antón.

*¿Sociedades?.*
He pertenecido a la S.E.I.
El deslumbramiento producido por las secuencias alucinatorias me desvió notablemente de la dirección con la que llegué, que era más bien de tipo mentalista-parapsicología.
Este desvío resultó enormemente fructífero y me ha permitido redescubrir la potencia simbólica de las cartas desde un conocimiento muy profundo de los secretos técnicos de las cartas.
Y reprocho a las sociedades mágicas de este tipo, en general, su indiferencia o incluso aversión por el “despertar mágico” que se observa en todas las manifestaciones actuales.

*¿Preferencias?.*
Como interpréte prefiero la Cartomagia. Como espectador quiero (querría más bien) los grandes montajes: Fu-Manchú…

*¿Revistas?.*
Sólo recibo la Circular de la E.M.M. y me parece genial.

*¿Efecto mágico que te causo mayor impresión?.*
Recuerdo muchas situaciones mágicas. La última semana ha sido mágica y rocambolesca al estilo del Coyote.

*Juegos de cartas preferidos.*
-Lectura del Tarot.
-Cartas culebreantes.
-La baraja desnuda (Rito de Iniciación)
-La carta preferida.( robando la intimidad).
-El Rey del juego.

*Efectos de Micro-magia preferidos.* 
El orden es según me vienen a la memoria:
-Moneda evanescente de Slydini (una sola moneda)
-Bolas de esponja.
-Cubiletes de J. Antón.
-Rutina de navajas de Ascanio.
-Rutina de dados de Camilo.

*Efectos de Salón-Escena preferidos.*
Escena: 1.- Fred Kaps
2.- Número de Allen (Congreso de Jaca)
Salón: 1.- La Baraja Invisible (Juan Tamariz)
2.-Voodoo.
3.- Efectos clásicos de cartas estilo Frakson.

*¿Crees en la otra Magia?.*
Sí, en la medida en que “otra magia”, “no-ilusionismo” la denotan.

*¿Te interesa la historia de la Magia-Ilusionismo?.*
Me interesa relativamente, es decir, si alguien me la cuenta. 

*Conferencias.*
He asistido a pocas Conferencias pero he participado en la génesis de algunas e incluso me he llegado a plantear el tema. No recuerdo nada interesante. Quizás porque las que más me han gustado ya las conocía de antemano, y las exteriores me han decepcionado, incluso como montajes comerciales. Pero el tema de una Conferencia como montaje comercial (pequeño espectáculo con buen equipo de apoyo, imagen, sonido, condiciones, vestuario, iluminación…) puede interesarme en algún momento como negocio.

*Libros.* 
De Cartomagia tuve casi todos… los que había en el momento, fundamentalmente vía fotocopia y gracias a Puchol. Pongamos más de 50. Eso sí, los tengo muy lejos de donde escribo.

*¿Lees?.*
Actualmente no leo nada, a excepción de la Circular. Esta actitud es deliberada. Para trazar direcciones claras la técnica no es acumular información, sino reducir los datos hasta la metamorfosis.

*Otras aficiones.*
Yo considero la Magia como una forma de entender el mundo y por tanto la vida. El ilusionismo puede ser una afición. La Magia es una decisión. Para mí la magia ha estado siempre unida a los momentos cumbres, a la Fiesta. A la alegría, a la juerga, y casi siempre, a la noche. Estas son mis aficiones. Más concretamente , ahora estoy aprendiendo el baile flamenco.

*Otras artes.*
Me interesa muy especialmente el flamenco (baile, cante, guitarra), la concepción de la juerga, la alianza MAGIA-FIESTA.

*Premios.*
Nunca me han interesado los premios. Han servido de aliciente en algún momento y supongo que ese es su mayor atractivo.

*Ganaste alguno?.*
Gané, con Gabriel Moreno, el Primer Premio de Cartomagia en el Congreso de Lyon.

*¿Aumenta tu interés por la Magia?.*
A pregunta ambigua, ambigua respuesta.
Estoy cerca de lograr el sistema mnemónico del Escorpión de Oro. Es necesario identificar el Sol y revivir al Toro. En su éxtasis mágico los chamanes siberianos efectúan el Rito del Abedul. El secreto está por tanto en el Arbol. El problema es decidir el destino de Escorpión. Y esto sólo depende del soplo del Tiempo.

*¿Qué cambiarías de la Circular?.*
Para mí la Circular es un efecto mágico en sí, obra del gran Mago Puchol. Es tan necesario que es impensable que se acabe. Echo en falta más colaboraciones, aunque sean muy breves, de los “otros” escolares entre los que últimamente me incluyo. No me gusta que unos escriban y otros lean.

*¿Algo más?.*
En el último artículo de José Carroll, “Conflictos” parece excluirse la magia esotérica de la magia de la que estamos hablando. Si la Magia de la que se habla en la Circular es sólo Ilusionismo, me parece que hacer un nuevo “Manifiesto” que definiera claramente de que magia estamos hablando. Por otro lado creo que el efecto de Lectura de Tarot es indudablemente un “efecto mágico”. Así que planteo a todos los escolares estas dos preguntas:
I) ¿QUE ES LA MAGIA, o bien, ¿QUE ES UN MAGO?
II) ¿CONSIDERAS UNA LECTURA DE TAROT UN “EFECTO MÁGICO" COMPARABLE, POR EJEMPLO,A LAS CUATRO ASES?

Un saludo. (El saludo es mío, que conste)

----------


## Luis Vicente

Por qué utiliza ese lenguaje críptico, y en parte reinventado, de ahí los problemas de compresión, él opina que los que escriben como yo, o Pulgas somos el Catón y es cierto, se nos entiende. Y el escribe como Góngora.

Para entender cualquier teoría es bueno ir a sus orígenes:Veamos las que cita como fuente. Copio de Wikipedia un fragmento:

_Los discípulos de_ _Pitágoras__ se habrían dividido en exotéricos y esotéricos: los primeros eran simples aspirantes sin investiduras, los segundos estaban completamente iniciados en la doctrina real del_ _maestro__._

_Para_ _Platón__ y_ _Aristóteles__, los caracteres exotéricos o esotéricos se aplican sólo a las doctrinas. Habría existido en Platón una doble filosofía: una accesible a todos, expuesta en sus_ _diálogos__, y otra más técnica, reservada sólo a los iniciados. Aristóteles divide sus obras en esotéricas o acroamáticas, y exotéricas. Los comentadores admiten que esta distinción no se basa en las cuestiones ni en sus soluciones, sino en la forma y los procedimientos de exposición. En las obras exotéricas sólo se dan los argumentos más claros y para las esotéricas se reservan los más oscuros y decisivos._

Vaya esto me aclara bastante lo del lenguaje. Los conceptos son lógicos, la forma es lo que cambia

----------


## eidanyoson

Si Vicente, eso más o menos lo tenemos claro. Precisamente en ello veo una contradicción, la de querer exponer sus idéas a todo el mundo y sin embargo usar un lenguaje críptico, para "iniciados".

 Como esotérico, busca una simbología complicada, anclada en diferentes estados mentales (Zen, Sintoísmo, Brunismo...) y no veo como el diría, el Oro Rojo, la meta alquímica. Pero es lo que venimos diciendo, que leyendo un par de artículos es complicado saber más. (Me encantaría leer todo lo relacionado con el Escorpión de oro, por ejemplo).

 De todas maneras, salvando la distancia, y para relajar al tensión, me recuerda un poco al duelo "Góngora y Quevedo" al Culteranismo y el Conceptismo.

 Y yo es que soy más de Quevedo...

----------


## Moss

Es cierto, ya se ve que estás a tu nariz pegado, a tu nariz superlativa, a tu nariz sayón y escriba... eres un peje espada mal barbado... y... no me acuerdo de más.


Ahora en serio:

El caso es que hablas con gente que le sigue o lo rodea y te dicen que se entiende perfectamente, que cuando expone de viva voz sus argumentos, no se "encripta"; y sinceramente, me gustaría entenderlo.

----------


## JAVIER P.

Amigos foristas:

Si la hermenéutica es el arte de interpretar textos, invistámonos con su ropaje y tratemos de interpretar a Luís.
Las personas (quizá mejor las personalidades) se podrían clasificar de muchas maneras, una forma, por ejemplo, en: sencillas y complejas.
Cuando se expresa un concepto que dentro conlleva muchas ideas implícitas, si no es habitual en nuestro lenguaje, se nos escaparía a nuestra comprensión. Aunque hay otros infinitamente más abstractos, pongamos como ejemplo, algunos de nuestro admirado Arturo de Ascanio: “acciones en tránsito”; “acciones sedal”; “naturalidad condicionada”; etc… Si jamás los hubiéramos manejado y nos diéramos de bruces contra ellos, ¿verdad que navegaríamos?
Es cierto que una vez explicados con detalle, se tornan cristalinos…
Bien, este es el caso de Arturo que, como profesional del “Derecho”, en un “proceso” empaqueta “acciones elementales” que permite explicarlos con precisión.
Centrémonos en el caso de Luís. Tomemos como ejemplo una de las maniobras más utilizadas por los magos: la mezcla.
Si yo la definiera podría decir: “Es una acción de alteración del orden de elementos que, en el caso de la baraja, daría como resultado, en número, cualquiera de las posibles permutaciones de factorial de 52.”
Desde luego, no pasaría a la posteridad por esta hazaña.
En palabras de Luís, “se daría una correspondencia biunívoca entre mezclas y permutaciones, ya que toda permutación de B define una única mezcla y toda mezcla induce una permutación única en B.”
Creo que la naturaleza humana tiende a escapar hacia lo fácil, hacia lo que encierre menor dificultad, pero también creo firmemente que existen naturalezas humanas que se dirigen en sentido contrario. Expresado con ideas simples, cuando éramos niños algunos queríamos “fugarnos” del estudio para ir a jugar al fútbol, mientras que otros pagaban para “fugarse” hacia el estudio.
Si damos el mismo valor de significación a las expresiones: prestidigitación, ilusionismo, arte de encantamiento, prestigiación, juegos de manos, escamoteos, acetabularia, magia, etc…, dándole cada uno la definición, más acorde con nuestro pensamiento, o que más nos apetezca, todos, o al menos muchos, introduciríamos el contraste que debe existir entre lo racional y lo fantástico. Desde luego nadie induciría que está asistiendo a un espectáculo de ilusionismo, si ve que el actuante suelta una bola de sus manos y su efecto fuera que cayera al suelo. Explicarlo, sería otro asunto…
Muy jovencito tuve un profesor de física que consideraba tener un pensamiento mágico (con sentido peyorativo), al hecho de ser aficionado al ilusionismo. Hoy esta idea la tacharíamos de anacrónica y poco real.
Luís nos vendió hace 20 años, con la mayor naturalidad, un folleto con un buen número de páginas, dirigido a los ilusionistas, sobre “Teoría de las mezclas” y sólo comprensible a “algebristas avanzados”. ¡No es mágico! Me convirtió (o supuso convertirme), en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, en un matemático avanzado. Mi pregunta es: ¿le importó que al lector que iba dirigido lo comprendiera? Debo deducir que no. Sigo, ¿le importa que sus actuales lectores lo comprendan? Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones…
Vuelvo a preguntarme, ¿por qué?
En mi opinión sus escritos, principalmente, tienen un destinatario: Luís García.
Cuando la naturaleza humana descubre en su interior un pensamiento dual, trata de darse una “auto-explicación”.
¡Qué mayor dualidad que convivir un extraordinario pensamiento racional como el de Luís, con un exquisito, rico, abundante, denso, alucinante…, y todos los calificativos que quisiéramos añadir, pensamiento mágico!
Yo soy un “hombre sencillo”. Llevo montado en la cabalgadura de la cartomagia, cerca de sesenta años. He transitado por los pensamientos de: Ozanam, Guyot, Decremps, Comte, Robert-Houdin, Hofzinser, Barbaud, Roterberg, Erdnase, Gaultier, Malini, Leipzig, Dai Vernon, Jack Merlin, Hilliard, Hugard y Braue y muchos otros de más recientes factura, en el ámbito internacional. Con respecto a los de habla española: Minguet, Mieg, Palanca, Partagás, Areny, Barcón, Ciuró, Faust, Bernat, Ketzelman, de la Riva, Claudinet, Ascanio, García Mayoral, Macías, Tamariz, Luís García, Vicente Canuto, Gabi Parera y otros…, también me han acompañado.
De todos he comprendido y aprendido algo, aunque sólo sea la sana práctica de ejercitar el hábito de la lectura, No obstante, para ser más positivo quiero atribuir que su conocimiento, ha contribuido en algo más…
No asoció la forma de escritura de Luís con la barroca de Góngora, la identifico más bien con Kafka o Hermann Hesse en su “Lobo Estepario”, o sea, escritura llana pero muy profunda. Pienso seguir leyéndolo porque me interesan “muy mucho” sus ideas. Al fin y al cabo, también escribo para auto-explicarme mi posible desordenada vida mágica.
Ojalá algún día en mi interior puedan convivir dos “agujeros negros”, sin engullirse uno al otro, que representaran la más absoluta racionalidad y el más fantástico pensamiento mágico que, por otra parte, si nos “psico-analizáramos”, casi con seguridad, desde nuestros principios como homínidos, se encuentran en mayor o menor medida presente en cada uno de nosotros.
Sé de antemano que lo que digo no va a calar ni hacer mella en nadie, y muchísimo menos en Luís, pero de la misma forma sé que me asiste el derecho de la libre expresión.
Por último, si hago un examen de conciencia, también sé que nada de lo escrito en esta intervención está orientado a clarificar el artículo “La cartomagia de 2º Orden”, porque me siento incapaz de explicarlo de una forma más sencilla que como lo hace el propio autor.
Entonces, ¿para qué diablos intervengo? No lo sé, por favor, que alguien me lo explique.

Saludos, Javier.

----------


## Dummie

Muy buen debate se ha generado. Yo la verdad es que no me entero de nada y me gustaría saber si alguien ha visto de qué va realmente esto de la baraja simbólica, si es cosa de magia al estilo de efectos o es una magia más metafísica, por llamarla de alguna manera.
Por muy teóricos que sean los artículos, si no son aplicables de alguna manera, para mí que quedan algo cojos.
Lo dicho, a ver si alguien nos puede explicar qué se consigue, de qué va o qué se puede hacer con la baraja simbólica y con toda esta retahíla que suelta Luis García en los artículos.
Saludos.

----------


## Dummie

Ya veo que después de casi dos semanas, nadie ha sabido aportar algo que arroje algo de luz a tan magníficos artículos. 
Interesantísimo, por tanto...

----------

